# Cage mess up?



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I went and bought a used cage for me JCP it measures

48Lx36Hx24W

Unforunetly it is not meant to be used in the way I have it set in the pics, so my question is, is this cage still big enough for a male JCP and will it be stressed in anyway since its not a tall cage? I had hoped to have a ficus tree in there as well, but I think I screwed myself royally.
















I think its meant to be set with the entrance facing you.

The proper way I *think* its 24Hx36Wx48L


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL you fail!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't get it...









Do you have it standing wrong?

Is the only glass/transparent portion at the very top? If so. I would definitely not go with this method.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes at this time its standing wring the second pic is the entrance, which should be facing towards me.

Both tops are not transparent, the only transparent parts are the entrances and the sides, I paid 300 bucks for this too.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

i sure dont get it???


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow I must suck at describing things. Here is a pic of the cage in its PROPER position.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

stand it on its side...wouldnt that solve your problem...the black would be a good background.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ that was my first thought too. If you want the height, just put it on end, but with the glass still in the front.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That doesn't look like the measurements you listed... weird.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

it should work just give it something to climb on .... how big is your snake?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Where did you purchase the enclosure from?

The other thing I'm curious about... Where's the vintilation for the enclosure?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

There are several air holes drilled in the non glass portions of the cage. It also has a non working fan, I got this used so I have no clue where it came from. I bought it from my favorite reptile store. The snake is 2.5 feet now, I want this to be his permenent adult enclousure


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

should be fine


----------

